# This guy bombs like a boss!



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Not even sure what kind of clever thing to say about this, but @BOSSTANK just nuked half my dang street. Insurance premiums are going up and property values are plummeting. It honestly looks like he sent me everything he had ever tried and liked, accessories included. 
Jay, you are an awesome brother and have become a good friend. Thanks a lot, bro. This was over the top.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Outstanding! I'm sure you deserve every ounce of pain in that picture. Nice hit @BOSSTANK!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

wow!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Dayum! 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Epic!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I learned from the best @TexaSmoke enjoy my friend.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

A three letter response is all that is needed. 



WOW


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

That is a bunker buster!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Wooooooooow!!!!!


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

What a hit by @BOSSTANK!!! Taking cues from @kacey I see!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Holy freakin' WHA!!!!
Great hit!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@BOSSTANK damn dude that is a bomb. @TexaSmoke looks like you better build a bunker.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Damn that’s awesome!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@BOSSTANK I'm surprised you didn't send your wineador, can't have much left! Nice hit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That's how it's done!! Nice hit. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's most definitely an A bomb!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

jumping jehoshaphat!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

An all complete bomb...nice @BOSSTANK

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Holy schnikes ! @TexaSmoke you go off your meds or something ? Damn nice hit there


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh my frickin gourd!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

A ton of smoke from that bomb! Congrats!


----------

